# Angel at 3 weeks



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow she's really growing! I love her little ears they are so tiny and adorable! .


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww she's molting  I love how foals shed out. She's cute as ever!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Trouble is when they shed they look like some sort of moth eaten cast off for a while, I may just have to go for her Arab side and clip her neck out!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Won't be long before she has to grow it back anyway right? I know winter isn't far off here so it's surely coming sooner for you. 

Enjoy her in all her moth eaten glory GH


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

She is very nervous of people, isn't she? GH, shame on you for not spending more time with that adorable little baby. HAHA.

What color do you think she'll end up? I'm having a hard time deciding if the black I'm seeing is her skin (that's what I'm leaning toward) or fur. With all of the white on her, I really hope she darkens up. She's already gorgeous, but a nice dark bay with all that chrome? Drool.

PS... if she goes missing, don't come here. I won't know anything.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Courtney said:


> She is very nervous of people, isn't she? GH, shame on you for not spending more time with that adorable little baby. HAHA.
> 
> What color do you think she'll end up? I'm having a hard time deciding if the black I'm seeing is her skin (that's what I'm leaning toward) or fur. With all of the white on her, I really hope she darkens up. She's already gorgeous, but a nice dark bay with all that chrome? Drool.
> 
> PS... if she goes missing, don't come here. I won't know anything.


Oh goodie, now I can take her and Golden will blame Courtney!:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think she can be black, Alto is Chestnut and Ace, obviously Bay, so I'm betting on a beautiful dark bay, which will look stunning with all her chrome.

I'm wondering if she is actually molting, maybe I've kissed all the hair off of her face


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

She just gets cuter and cuter every day, doesn't she? She was certainly worth the wait! She will definitely be a looker when she grows up!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Red Gate -- I get her Monday, Wednesday, Friday and you get her Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday? We can switch off the Sundays. GH will never know. Shhh...

GH - I'm crossing my fingers for a deep, dark bay. That will look just lovely.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Red Gate -- I get her Monday, Wednesday, Friday and you get her Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday? We can switch off the Sundays. GH will never know. Shhh...
> 
> GH - I'm crossing my fingers for a deep, dark bay. That will look just lovely.


:thumbsup: Sounds fair! Just don't let GH know. :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't believe it's been three weeks! She is such a cutie.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aghhh, just noticed that you guys live in Canada, runs out to increase security precautions around the paddock....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG!! I can't wait to see her without her baby coat!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes gorgeous GH....I too love how foals change colors!!! Cant wait until its all said and done, and shes a new girl! LOL


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

How is it possible that she's getting cuter and cuter every week?!?! She's adorable!!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Aghhh, just noticed that you guys live in Canada, runs out to increase security precautions around the paddock....


Not just Canada, GH... we're neighbors. I'm in Alberta. haha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aaaaand, while GH is frantically searching the greater Alberta area for Angel, she'll never think to come looking down in Arizona for her! *rubs hands together as evil plot to steal Angel takes shape*

GH, she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh so cute! I want a baby ;D


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe i love her what a cutie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Aaaaand, while GH is frantically searching the greater Alberta area for Angel, she'll never think to come looking down in Arizona for her! *rubs hands together as evil plot to steal Angel takes shape*


<----- Goes outside and installs state of the art micro tacking device inside Angel


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Micro tacking? Is that like itsy bitsy teeny weeny saddles and bridles? hehe.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stupid no edit option


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha-HA! So my sinister plot can continue unhindered by fancy-schmancy tracking devices! *insert sinister laugh here* 

Now, where to find a C-130 Hercules and a few large load parachutes.......*wanders off muttering to herself*


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

GH : Angel is just too cute!!!

I am sure that NO ONE will look for her in Australia - now just to find a ship and a foal savvy crew!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

<----- has yellow pages in hand, Security Systems, Security Companies, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm need help


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's too late, she's already on her way to Texas. I had the shipper wait until everyone was away from the barn to snatch her. I think that Bess would make a wonderful surrogate for her, don't you? :twisted:

Seriously though, she's absotively posilutely adorable. She looks like she will shed out to a beautiful dark bay, maybe a brown. She's going to be one hell of a looker (not that she isn't already:wink.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Runs out and double checks foal in paddock, yup definitely Angel, shakes fist at smrobs, and moves bed out to barn, having lost the fight to bring Angel into the house:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Good luck getting sleep from now on, GH :twisted:.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol.... she could always end up in Oklahoma.....Ha! Blow darts.. check! Disabled GH....check! No worries on you sleeping in the barn!

What a beautiful baby! Can't wait till she sheds out all the way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

